# SEI Grants & What to expect



## stella (13 Apr 2010)

Hello!
My Volkera boiler has a problem with the pump and I have been adviced that the best option is to change the boiler. Searching in internet I found the SEI grants and I was wondering:
- how do I choose the contractor from the list supplied by SEI?
- how much would it cost to replace the boiler and the heating controls?
- what should I ask to the contractor that will replace my boiler to make sure I get the grant? i.e. certificate?

Thanks


----------



## fkells (5 Aug 2010)

I have the same question, anyone out there have any advice?


----------



## DGOBS (5 Aug 2010)

Why not just change the pump, replacement part is about 55euro +vat (may need a new prv when doing it 25euro max) and could be done while doing a service only takes an extra 15mins!


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Aug 2010)

If you go through the grants process, you may find prices hiked as a result.  If your getting quotes, tell them your ineligable for the grant...


----------



## mro (6 Aug 2010)

I got a SEI grant, not for a boiler replacement, and found the whole process really easy. 
Our contractor suggested it to us. All you have to do is get pre approval for the work, detailing the contractor. When the work is done, send in the form with signed by the contractor (it can be a different to the one listed on the pre approval) and you'll get paid.

Get the approval the go ahead and get quotes as usual you'll soon see if people are added on money because of the grant.


----------



## sydthebeat (10 Aug 2010)

serotoninsid said:


> If you go through the grants process, you may find prices hiked as a result.  If your getting quotes, tell them your ineligable for the grant...



just remember though that in order to claim the grant the contractor HAS TO carry out the works in accordance to an agreed specification and needs to sign a contract to that effect....

if not... who writes up the specification and who administers the contract, if any???  1!!!!!

thats the reason grant aided quotes may be higher


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Aug 2010)

sydthebeat said:


> just remember though that in order to claim the grant the contractor HAS TO carry out the works in accordance to an agreed specification and needs to sign a contract to that effect....
> 
> if not... who writes up the specification and who administers the contract, if any??? 1!!!!!
> 
> thats the reason grant aided quotes may be higher


Point taken - but all I can say is the quotes I received 12 months ago for retro-fitting heating controls were ridiculous (I wouldn't pay it then - and won't pay it now).


----------



## Sydney100 (1 Sep 2010)

I got a new boiler with separate water and radiator heating, cost 3,500 and the grant was 700, got a few quotes from registered contracters, this guy was really good. Whole process easy and efficient, quite suprising really considering this government cvan't organise anything.  Just got cavity wall done so hopefully the grant will be through in the next few weeks.


----------



## monagt (14 Oct 2010)

Can anyone recommend a SEI contractor for West Dublin, D16, D7.
I know SEI have a list but from that list I want one who is Clean, Fast & Efficient and recommended from actual experience

Thx. M


----------

